
Creating an account vs. collecting emails as means of validation - richzimmerman
Hi all,<p>How much better would it look to investors if I can get users to create an account through my landing page? I&#x27;m going to be dealing with high profile people (social media influencers), so i feel that getting them to put a password on my landing page (built through a popular landing page builder) would possibly shy them away and I&#x27;d lose potential registrants versus having just an e-mail form.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
troydavis
> How much better would it look to investors

If you’re working with even moderately savvy investors, they’re going to want
you to do whatever is right for the business (here, for users) not what they
might abstractly prefer.

If you think the choice that’s right for the business is not obvious, explain
why you made the choice you did. Design the product for users, not investors.

